# Local vs. State



## kttref (Oct 5, 2004)

Here's a question:

Say you were offered a job tomorrow by a local agency. You start their academy in September...then in December you get an offer to go state...what would you do?


----------



## kttref (Oct 5, 2004)

...That's what I'm thinking. I guess I'll have to seriously think about it, if that day comes...which with CSP it could happen in November...


----------



## bluesamurai22 (Nov 20, 2004)

I chose local and haven't regretted it. It depends on what you ultimately want to do and who you want to work with. It's kind of like looking at colleges and deciding on your major and what school you want to go with.

State PD's have a lot more opportunities but local departments usually allow you to help people on a more personal level. Each type of department has people who hate their job and people who love it. If you are smart and a hard worker you will probably do well in either type of department.

I would sit down and think about what you want out of the job - pay, benefits, personal satisfaction, special assignments, promotions, variety, etc... Weigh these things as they are offered by each agency against what is most important to you and then go from there.

It's a tough choice - once you make your decision don't regret it and don't look back. Keep looking forward. 

Good luck.


----------



## stm4710 (Jul 6, 2004)

A bird in hand is better than 4 in the bush.


----------



## kttref (Oct 5, 2004)

I may have a slight problem. In the interview I just had this afternoon one of the Sgt.s made me choose on the spot - life or death - if I had to choose between 3 departments (2 local, 1 state)..without doing any more research then I already have done, who would I choose...I said state. Which I have a feeling is going to screw me over...I have a feeling he is going to call that other local dept. and tell them not to hire me because I'm going to jump ship...which I may not! I don't know, honestly. I'm not in a good mood right now


----------



## stm4710 (Jul 6, 2004)

stm4710";p="69943 said:


> A bird in hand is better than 4 in the bush.


I went to BEMA from explorers cause BEMA was a real municipal department. It was a step up.

Marblehead Special Auxillarys offerd me a position over there and sponsorship to the R/I academy. I didnt say no you dont pay, so I will pass over this golden oppurtunity to get into LE and a good thing to have on a resume'. Nope, I jumped at it and got it.

IMO.............for whats its really worth, I think it is foolish to pass over a almost certain local job for a possible state job. Its like passing over the tooth fairys money to meet the tooth fairy. A job is a job, whats the worst that can happen---you work a year or so and say ehh its not for me. Mean while get in better and better shape and have a year or so of police work and a academy under your belt and on the resume meanwhile still bringing home $$$ and bene's! And then get into the running for CSP. Your very young(as am i) you still got alot of time to choose.
There are hundreds of people out there that would give there left leg for just an interview!

Just my own thoughts.


----------



## mikey742 (Mar 4, 2005)

I would go with the local dept. nothing against the state I just want to work in a community environment and get to know the people I serve.


----------



## Irishpride (May 5, 2002)

A good basic rule is when you are having your background investigated be 100% honest, but when you are being interviewed 75% honesty and 25% BS is a good combination.

As far as the question asked, if I were in the MPOC for my hometown PD and I got a letter from MSP, I would reply thanks but no thanks.


----------



## kttref (Oct 5, 2004)

See, I've been saying all along that I'll go with the first department that offers up a job...but I know I have better oportunities with state in the long-run. My dad called and talked to me for over an hour last night, lecturing me how if I take a local then jump ship to go state I will burn every bridge I could have possible made. 

I'm really confussed about this situation. State may never call, that is a reality...but I already know that one local town wants me...that town though has a residency requirement that we couldn't afford to live in....state doesn't. 

I suppose I'll revisit this situation if the offer comes...


----------



## MVS (Jul 2, 2003)

Kt, take the local job if you get the offer. There will always be another time you can try for CSP. But who knows you may like to local gig so much you won't want to go. It really depends on what YOU are looking to do on the job. What do you want to accomplish?


----------



## kttref (Oct 5, 2004)

Ultimately I would like to be an investigator...I realized yesterday something that I didn't think of before, and RPD touched on this...I can do CSP down the road. I'm young, I'm only 23 (24 in Sept)...I can do a local for 2-3 years and revisit CSP down the road if I'm not happy.

Ken - The residency is 25miles from HQ...which is fine if we could afford Fairfield County...but I don't have the option to live in New Haven county which would be a hell of a lot cheaper...So if anyone would like to give me $20k for my birthday, I will gladly accept it.


Thank you everyone who has given me their opinion...I needed the opinion of LEO's and non-LEO's to figure this out...


----------



## mpd61 (Aug 7, 2002)

katy-did!!!
 
Sorry to come in late. Take the sure thing or I'll get about four-five others on this board to come and beat you with uncooked lasagna noodles!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Macop (May 2, 2002)

I say you are better off with local.


----------



## kttref (Oct 5, 2004)

mpd61";p="70067 said:


> katy-did!!!
> 
> Sorry to come in late. Take the sure thing or I'll get about four-five others on this board to come and beat you with uncooked lasagna noodles!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


NOT UNCOOKED LASAGNA NOODLES!!! 

I got another conditional job offer from another agency today!! Woohoo...I do find it amusing though because this agency - I had a HORRIBLE interview....I guess people are fighting over me


----------



## stm4710 (Jul 6, 2004)

Great to hear kate!!!!


----------



## GARDA (Dec 30, 2003)

kttref,
Best wishes wherever your professional feet may land you, whether that is Local, State, or Other. Many people would love to have just one bite at the apple, but it sounds like you have a few choices ahead of you...and remember, time is on your side, you're still young. Once you start working in this occupation, you will begin to gravitate toward what you enjoy doing most, become good at, and you will favor that which gives you the most satisfaction. When you find out what that is, always exploit success and never reinforce failure. 

Don't let anyone (LEO or not) pursuade, or dissuade, you from one agency, branch, job, section, bureau, etc... over another. Follow your "inner caddie" (as I like to say on the golf course) and take great self-pride in whatever endeavor you concentrate your energies upon.

Most of all though, if it doesn't work out the way you imagined it, then work to live, don't live to work. And of course, there is always beer. :wink: Good Luck.


----------



## kttref (Oct 5, 2004)

GARDA";p="70140 said:


> kttref,
> Best wishes wherever your professional feet may land you, whether that is Local, State, or Other. Many people would love to have just one bite at the apple, but it sounds like you have a few choices ahead of you...and remember, time is on your side, you're still young. Once you start working in this occupation, you will begin to gravitate toward what you enjoy doing most, become good at, and you will favor that which gives you the most satisfaction. When you find out what that is, always exploit success and never reinforce failure.
> 
> Don't let anyone (LEO or not) pursuade, or dissuade, you from one agency, branch, job, section, bureau, etc... over another. Follow your "inner caddie" (as I like to say on the golf course) and take great self-pride in whatever endeavor you concentrate your energies upon.
> ...


Thank you Garda...have I mentioned you are my new favorite person on this website?  I really appreciate your comments. I figured, I am young, I can put in 5 years at one agency and move to another and still retire by 50 if I wanted...Have kids somewhere along the lines too....

And while I don't drink, I do have 6-year-old beers in our fridge if anyone would like some


----------



## GARDA (Dec 30, 2003)

kttref";p="70142 said:


> GARDA";p="70140 said:
> 
> 
> > kttref,
> ...


YIKES! The only thing that's 6-years-old and in my fridge is one of my kids before they bring their dad a cold beer while I'm mowing the lawn! HA-HA!

I changed agencies after 5 years with a department, while having a family and a mortgage to consider at the time, and I (we) still have zero regrets in doing so.

kttref....Listen to your "inner caddie"...........but fire her if she gives you any bad advice! All the best!


----------



## Crvtte65 (May 19, 2002)

kttref";p="70142 said:


> And while I don't drink, I do have 6-year-old beers in our fridge if anyone would like some


HHHhhhhmmmm..... maybe if it was wine


----------



## kttref (Oct 5, 2004)

Thanks Garda - I think that's the best advice anyone has given me...I need to do what is going to make me happy...As much as I don't want to skip out on state now...if the offer doesn't come first, they're not going to get me this round.

Crvtte - We have wine too that's over a year old...my dad brought all the alcohol over when we moved in, and just left it...not sure if it was by accident or not


----------

